# I need help posting pictures



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I figured out how to create an album, I just don't know how to add a picture to a post. Any help would be great

Amber


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Amber, there are three different ways to do it. Choose one ... Here they are:

1. You can have your photo hosted at one of the free hosting sites such as www.imagecave.com, www.photobucket.com, etc. You would join those sites (very easy to do) and then upload your photos. They will provide a URL that is to be used for posting in forums. I use Image Cave and the URL to use for forums is called the E-Z code and all you do is copy and paste that and put it in to your post. If you need to re-size your photo to something no larger than about 600 as the largest dimension, just click "Modify Image". 

2. You can use your SM Gallery as your host. The disadvantage is that the Gallery will probably quickly fill up and you may not want to "waste" Gallery space for posting. But if you want to use it for now, just go to your Gallery photo and click on it to enlarge it. Then right click on the photo and choose "Properties" There will be a URL in the box that comes up. "Copy" the URL for the image.

Go to your SM posting box and click on the tree icon. A pop up will come up and "paste" the URL in there and it will put the coding for the image in for you.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5407 This thread explains how to post from the SM Gallery with visuals... very helpful.

3. You can become an SMC member and you and upload photos directly from your computer without any hosting plus you get a ton of Gallery space. (Plus lots more benefits). To join SMC it is $20 per year. Go to "My Controls" and under the last category on the left "Options" click on "Purchase Paid Subscriptons" and you can upgrade there.

Let me know if you have any questions!! Here is a thread that also has instructions:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ounce&f=21&id=2


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I am trying to post two pictures so if you don't see a picture I am dense









http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11...5_600_22348.jpg









I hope this works

amber






































I did it, I know the pictures are small but who cares I figured it out.



> I figured out how to create an album, I just don't know how to add a picture to a post. Any help would be great
> 
> Amber[/B]



thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Good job!!! To see them larger, click on the small picture in your Gallery and it will enlarge. Then get your URL from that large version. But the puppy is adorable either way!!!


----------

